# Good tires for 4th gen with 18" oem rims



## sladeaudio (Mar 25, 2005)

I just got a great deal on a full set of 18x8 04 rims. same ones that come on the max and z. the most common mod for rims on 4th gen is to put 5th gen 17" 6 spokes, but i couldnt pass up this deal, $450 after shipping for 4 immaculate oem 18's. I have the problem of finding tires for these wheels that will not make my 4th gen look ghetto and not have to lower it. i could get low profiles then lower it to make up the difference. i would really rather have a thicker tire, i know this can subtract on performance, but i am more concerned with the ride and the look without having to lower it. 245/40 is oem size for 04. i am thinking if the first number gets smaller then the tire gets closer to a low profile look. could i get bigger than oem size and still fit okay? like i said performance is that big of an issue right now to me, i drive soft since gas is so high now, get 30 mpg out of the first quarter tank and everything is stock, surprised me. oh yeah, and what does the second # in the tire size mean and what are some recommendations for just tread life and ride. thanx guys


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

I am currently running 18x8 rims on my max also. I ran 235/40's when I first got them and now I am running 225/40's just because they were cheaper. When it comes to the #'s on the tire the 1st one is the width in mm. the 2nd # is the height to width ratio. On a 235/40/ 18 tire the width is 235mm and the tire is 40% of 235mm or 94mm tall from rim to tread. There are pics if you click the link at the bottom. Hope this helps.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/general/size.jsp

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/general/plusone.jsp

245/40/18 is a smidgen too big for you-- it would be a close enough fit though... correct tire size would be a 235/40/18.

For long treadlife and a fairly comfortable ride you'll probably want to avoid the ultra-high-performance tires (as those sacrifice treadlife for performance) and instead look at Pirelli PZero Nero M+S, Yokohama AVID H4S, and their competition.


----------



## Tony Cervantes (8 mo ago)

bluemax95 said:


> I am currently running 18x8 rims on my max also. I ran 235/40's when I first got them and now I am running 225/40's just because they were cheaper. When it comes to the #'s on the tire the 1st one is the width in mm. the 2nd # is the height to width ratio. On a 235/40/ 18 tire the width is 235mm and the tire is 40% of 235mm or 94mm tall from rim to tread. There are pics if you click the link at the bottom. Hope this helps.


 HEY BLUEMAX 95.. I HAVE WHEEL 18X8 WHAT SIZE OF TIRES YOU RECOMMEND ME 
FOR.MY CAR .I HAVE STOCK SUSPENSION. ...OR ANY HELP


----------

